# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Green Pollen

## Fmw

I am completely new and noticed the bees bringing in green pollen today. What could the source be?

----------


## gavin

It may be meadowsweet - one of their favourites at this time of year.  Do you have any streamsides or marshes nearby where it may grow?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Hi Fmw 
Here's a link that might help 
http://www.sheffieldbeekeepers.org.u.../pollen-chart/

The book many beekeepers rely on is
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pollen-Ident...for+beekeepers
with a microscope

----------


## Bridget

Where are you located.  It would be great if you could fill that into your profile.  Bell heather is green .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## hypostatic

Yeah ive been getting a lot of darkish green but i think its maple trees

----------


## gavin

I think pretty much all the maples flower in spring, Dave.

----------


## greengumbo

Plenty Rosebay willowherb about at the moment which has a greeny blue pollen (sort of mould coloured)

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> Plenty Rosebay willowherb about at the moment which has a greeny blue pollen (sort of mould coloured)


Lots here at the moment as well

----------

